# 2012 Snow Predictions??



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

All you need to know about Park Shitty is that it's flat as fuck, small, and flatter than flat.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

Good to know. Anywhere in Utah worth the trip?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lot's of places in Utah worth the trip, Park City is not high on my list either. 

Brighton, Solitude, Snobasin, Powder Mountain, and Snowbird are all worth a visit.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

Which would be your top pick? And how would it compare to the big CO resorts? I usually stick to NM and CO, but a friend is flying in from the east coast and wants to try something in Utah.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> All you need to know about Park Shitty is that it's flat as fuck, small, and flatter than flat.


If you spilled water on the slope, it would just sit there. :laugh:


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

Brighton is definitely up there!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Lot's of places in Utah worth the trip, Park City is not high on my list either.
> 
> Brighton, Solitude, Snobasin, Powder Mountain, and Snowbird are all worth a visit.


I don't even need to bother answering this since KC already did. Unless you are all about park I wouldn't bother with the PC resorts. They have lower snowfall and flat terrain, why bother?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

vote4pedro said:


> Good to know. Anywhere in Utah worth the trip?


HA!! Utah has to be one of the best places to go in the lower 48. If you have to ask if utah is worth it prepare to shit yourself when you get there...i know I did.

Brighton/Snowbasin/powder mountain...I went to powder last winter...it was simply beautiful. One of thoes trips you cant even describe how great it was. The night i got there the resort got a 22" dump over night, ontop of the almost 2ft in the previous 3 days. Probably the best snow i have ever ridden on, light champagne pow (of course thats how all of utah is). You know its great when you are making your turns in the untracked pow and on the otherside of the glade you hear the "cheers" and "WOOHOOs" from another rider having the time of their life, of course I had plenty of those cheers and woohoos too.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

vote4pedro said:


> Good to know. Anywhere in Utah worth the trip?


Are you serious? It's hard to find a place better than Utah. 

Now, Park City ain't that great. More touristy than anything. Lot's of park though. Also, Park City doesn't get as much snow as Cottonwood Canyons, which are just south, and get some of the most snow in the continental united states. You have Brighton, Snowbird, Solitude and Alta. 

The great thing about Utah, particularly Salt Lake City, is that you have a ton of resorts within 30 minute to choose from. Seven to be exact, you have The Canyons, Park City Mountain Resort, Deer Valley, Brighton, Solitude, Snowbird and Alta. Then two more, Snow Basin and Powder Mountain about another 30 minutes away.

Brighton and Snowbird are my two favorite. Solitude is great as well.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Why the fuck does everyone think Park City's park is great. It's like a fucking turd covered in toilet paper covered in puke in a toilet that's over flowing and someone is peeing into. Fuck Park City go ride some of their real resorts like Snowbasin, Brighton, Snowbird. 

As far as resorts go yeah CO has the resort thing on lock if that's what you want. If I wasn't locked in to needing a longer season that starts early and a resort I can live on I'd be living in Utah banging Mormon sluts and riding their snow.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Why the fuck does everyone think Park City's park is great. It's like a fucking turd covered in toilet paper covered in puke in a toilet that's over flowing and someone is peeing into. Fuck Park City go ride some of their real resorts like Snowbasin, Brighton, Snowbird.
> As far as resorts go yeah CO has the resort thing on lock if that's what you want. If I wasn't locked in to needing a longer season that starts early and a resort I can live on I'd be living in Utah banging Mormon sluts and riding their snow.


Well put. :thumbsup:


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. How was the snow in Utah last year? From what I can tell, this year should be about the same as last, which sucked for NM and southern CO. But Steamboat got dumped on.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Cottonwoods where Solitude, Brighton, Snowbird, reside got about 300" more snow (maybe more) than Steamboat.

I believe Snobasin and Powder Mountain were in the ball park of Steamboat's snowfall, but I haven't looked either...

You really need to look around, the Cottonwoods are one of the snowiest spots in the western US.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Last season was one for the books for the utah resorts. Powder was pushing records, and Snowbird was open till the 4th of july and had over 800"


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

All I gotta say about last season is this. A picture from a dusk tour after work one night.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

snowvols said:


> All I gotta say about last season is this. A picture from a dusk tour after work one night.


a picture is worth a thousand words. :thumbsup:


----------

